# SE-R Altima



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I just seen them! I really want to take one out for a spin  But something tells me I'll be driving it home. Anyone else had the chance to check them out yet!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I live like 600feet from a nissan dealer and still havnt seen them yet..i kno what im gonna do tomorrow :fluffy:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

i want one rite now i'll give some1 all the money in my pocket for one lol MUST HAVE IT NOW!!!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> I just seen them! I really want to take one out for a spin  But something tells me I'll be driving it home. Anyone else had the chance to check them out yet!


Meh.. it's just a 3.5 SE with stiffer/lower suspension, different front air-dam, bigger rims, and a slightly funkier interior. From the reports I've read it won't even have much of a horsepower increase, they just say 250+, which is 3.5 SE territory already.

Frankly I don't know if I'd be willing to cough up all that extra money just for that. But I'm known to be a bit of an "incognito" enthusiast-type driver.. i.e. I like my 3.5 SE to be stealthy. And yet I bought red.. go figure eh? At least it's not too bright I guess.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeah it has 260hp and 251tq i saw some where.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

It has a 6 speed also. Just hope it is better than the 6 in the new Max.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Not worth the $$$ IMHO.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

It's been said that with an aftermarket exhaust and a CAI the 3.5L Altima can make almost as much power as a 350Z. Not sure if that's true, but the dyno graphs on Mossy Performance's website seem to confirm it.

Also, I don't think a 6-speed would necessarily make the car faster, since often when shorten the gears (the top gear is usually unchanged) it tends to put shifts at awkward speeds (i.e. just before 60mph). Although I do find my 5-speed shifter a bit, uhm, vague (never drove the 5-speed when I ordered it - none around at the time)... maybe they could improve on that a bit.


----------



## morpheus1969 (Oct 13, 2004)

I read valid points...I have been in the auto industry for quite a while and can honestly say the SE-R is quite a vehicle for the $$. I was looking at it compared to the SE. I figured looking at both with about 2K difference in pricing the SE may be a better buy. After driving both the SE-R is a much better buy. To get the SE to the same comfor/performance class the SE-R is in would run and easy 5 to 7 K. So I decided on the SE-R. I do agree about the 6 speed shortening the gear ratio, but when you get a max shift point of 78 in third, that has a lot to say about the other 3 gears left. (per owners manual)

I try to be subjective in my opinion but it is quite hard. And Code Red is the color to go with ! ! !


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Stopped by the dealership today, and they had the new altima se-r out. I grabbed the sales guy and went for a test drive. I loved it. It had tilt and telescoping steering wheel, and plenty of room for someone more than six feet tall. It started strong and ready to romp. As I'm pulling through the parking lot, I'm watching the gauge for miles per gallon and it says about five rolling in first gear. Once I got out of the parking lot, I floored it. There was some strong torque steer as expected. So i shifted_ highway, and boy did she take off. She pulled hard all the way thru (I guess about 5th and 6th) and then I got off and felt the brakes. They were kinda soft and the car felt a little floaty to me. I took it down some back roads and from a green light I tested her again. At a nice 6,700rpm redline she burned'em with a hard shift into second and a little wheel hop. I was very pleased and wanted to drive it as soon as I looked at it with the 18's and SE-R calipers, 3.5 liter V6. 

I recomend test driving one of these if you get the chance. 

Improvements needed from the factory: SB Brakelines, Then go to town from there with all the extras!!


----------



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

*i seen an SER*

man.. those things look pretty badd ass.. i have an 04 2.5s and i am hoping i can trade it in for the SER.. i liked the exterior mods alot.. the black tail and head lights, the lip spoiler, the ser calipers, the gauges inside the car, ser stiched into the seats.. WOW.. it looks tite


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah! I really liked those SE-R calipers! I'm gunna get the specs on them and see what else they fit


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

JOTDADDY said:


> man.. those things look pretty badd ass.. i have an 04 2.5s and i am hoping i can trade it in for the SER.. i liked the exterior mods alot.. the black tail and head lights, the lip spoiler, the ser calipers, the gauges inside the car, ser stiched into the seats.. WOW.. it looks tite



If you have the money to lose and trade in for a SER, why not buy an G35?


----------



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

Altim8GA said:


> If you have the money to lose and trade in for a SER, why not buy an G35?


I have considered it but the thing is i like to have a big backseat.. hehe.. and i dont really like the 4 door model tooo much


----------

